# Problem setting up Oracle Database



## farmerjohn1324

On Oracle Database 18c Installer, it gives me an error that says...

[INS-35180] Unable to check for available memory.

With additional details of...
*
Additional Information:
Exception details*
 - PRVG-1901 : failed to setup CVU remote execution framework directory "C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\InstallActions2019-03-31_08-13-01AM\CVU_18.0.0.0.0_User\" on nodes "laptop-7emu1mhh"
Please select a different work area for the framework
laptop-7emu1mhh : PRKN-1040 : Failed to remove directory "C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\InstallActions2019-03-31_08-13-01AM\\oraremservicev2\" on node "LAPTOP-7EMU1MHH"
 The operation has failed unexpectedly

Version of exectask could not be retrieved from node "laptop-7emu1mhh"

Does anybody know how I can get this to work?


----------



## Trizoy

Two things come to mind..

1. Enough hd space? Usually ~1.5gb for client
2. Did you right click and "Run as Administrator"? This usually blocks creation of folders, and causes issues like this.

Here is a good walkthrough..
https://blog.toadworld.com/2018/09/26/how-to-install-oracle-database-18c-on-windows


----------



## farmerjohn1324

Trizoy said:


> Two things come to mind..
> 
> 1. Enough hd space? Usually ~1.5gb for client
> 2. Did you right click and "Run as Administrator"? This usually blocks creation of folders, and causes issues like this.
> 
> Here is a good walkthrough..
> https://blog.toadworld.com/2018/09/26/how-to-install-oracle-database-18c-on-windows



This walkthrough says Oracle 18c doesn't work on Windows 10 Home. That's what I have. Do you know if there's an Oracle Database that will? Or is my only option to use Microsoft SQL Server/SQL Express?

1. Yes, I have enough HD space.
2. No, I didn't click "Run as Administrator."

And actually I can't even get as far as I did when I made the OP. Now, when I click the setup file, it opens a CMD prompt screen for a fraction of a second, then closes it and nothing else happens.

I scanned for viruses, malware, etc. and there is nothing.


----------



## farmerjohn1324

Trizoy said:


> Two things come to mind..
> 
> 1. Enough hd space? Usually ~1.5gb for client
> 2. Did you right click and "Run as Administrator"? This usually blocks creation of folders, and causes issues like this.
> 
> Here is a good walkthrough..
> https://blog.toadworld.com/2018/09/26/how-to-install-oracle-database-18c-on-windows



I just found another site that says no Oracle database products work on any Windows "Home" Editions.


----------



## beers

What are you trying to use this with?


----------



## farmerjohn1324

beers said:


> What are you trying to use this with?



Primavera P6


----------



## Trizoy

Didn't know about Oracle not working on Win10 Home. Good find.


----------

